# Religions (all of them) attacked with humour



## rogthedodge (Sep 13, 2007)

Some of you may not have heard this:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY-ZrwFwLQg_

The excellent Marcus Brigstocke lays into the 3 main religions on the BBC Now Show. 

A few cultural references that non-Brits may not get but I think the main point is universal

Broadcast on national radio at 18.30 - gotta love MB and the BBC


And the next week follow-up set including a re-written Lord's Prayer 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yewj9FaMgAU_


----------



## Clave (Sep 14, 2007)

Love that guy - he just stomps on everyone!  8)


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 14, 2007)

And he makes a great many valid points....


----------



## Clave (Sep 14, 2007)

Indeed...

Religion is like Sushi - I don't even like the _concept_ of it, never mind the what it actually tastes like...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 14, 2007)

Brillant !


----------



## mkloby (Sep 14, 2007)

Found him somewhat offensive at times - but it had me laughing.

I liked the "if you want to wear a ring that says you're not having any sex get married like the rest of us."


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad you liked it.

I didn't post it to offend just that I think he makes a number of very valid points and I love the fact that he's allowed to be truly provocative via national media. 

It's freedom of speech in action - a truly precious thing


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Top notch!


----------

